
Show HN: FOMO, a Social Network - lucaswhitman
https://www.ourfabriq.com/ourfomo/
======
adamt19
LOL this is like a hall-of-fame of social media fails.

------
chiphead
I can’t wait to post about my NEW Non-Essential Oils collection!!

------
fractalqueen3k
#FOMO is the cure for any mindfulness symptoms...

